# WIN Ample Sound Ukulele. Don't you just hate it when...



## reutunes (May 13, 2017)

Don't you just hate it when sites run promotions for new subscribers but give nothing to their existing loyal fanbase... that sucks, right?

Here at The Samplecast we think that blows, so this week's giveaway has TWO prizes - one for new newsletter subscribers and one for existing ones. The wonderful sounding Ample Sound Ethnic Ukulele is up for grabs by subscribing to the Samplecast newsletter. Each week I send out a short digest all about sample library news, reviews, bargains, freebies and other juicy soundware stuff - AND NO SPAM!

Winners announced 21/5/17. Subscribe http://thesamplecast.com/newsletter/ (HERE)


----------



## muk (May 13, 2017)

Actually, I hate clickbait titles more than that. Subscribing to a newsletter isn't really a competition either, is it?


----------



## reutunes (May 13, 2017)

muk said:


> Actually, I hate clickbait titles more than that. Subscribing to a newsletter isn't really a competition either, is it?



Is there a more appropriate sub-forum you'd like me to move this post to? Let me know.


----------



## Tatu (May 13, 2017)

muk said:


> Actually, I hate clickbait titles more than that. Subscribing to a newsletter isn't really a competition either, is it?


+1 (+ didn't subscribe)


----------



## reutunes (May 19, 2017)

Just a couple of days left to enter this giveaway. So far there is a HIGH chance of winning for new subscribers. 

Winners announced 21/5/17. Subscribe http://thesamplecast.com/newsletter/ (HERE)


----------



## reutunes (May 23, 2017)

CONGRATULATIONS to Michael Grant & James Simpson who have each won a copy of Ample Sound Ukulele. Look out for more competitions coming soon.


----------

